# Cant delete Zlob trojan from my registry



## thesparky1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope some one can help, I have found using spyhunter 3 that I have5 Zlob Trojans in my registry. Using spyhunter it says it has to reboot my comp to complete deletion, but when I do another scan the problems are still there. I then thought to remove from the registry direct as I had the correct paths, but again when I delete them I close the registry and open again to find that they have returned. Can some one please help, everything is running slow and I get pop ups constantly.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow *these instructions* (5 pages) and post the requested logs in a new thread *here*.


----------

